# leaking roof on 2007 Bessacarr E769 Tag



## 108319 (Nov 17, 2007)

Has anyone else got a problem with cracks on the roof around the Heike rooflight over the island bed, or any other 2007 Swift model come to think of it.
We thought the problem was the rooflight but the dealer has found numerous cracks, some over a foot long, all around this area.
The dealer has temporarily covered these cracks with silicone to avoid any further water leaks. We have also noticed the bathroom door now catches the oven handle when opened, previously it was over half an inch away. Could this be associated with the leaks, we wonder.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Leaky roof*

Hi

I have the Kontiki 669 and thankfully all is well with the roof.

You may or may not be aware that the Swift Group are forum users and will no doubt be along soon to assist.

I can recall a thread on here about a leak over a rear bed and I shall try and find it. I can't remember what make of motorhome it was though.

Russell


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Leaky roof*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have the Kontiki 669 and thankfully all is well with the roof.
> 
> ...


Hi Russell I was just going to suggest that the member posts in the Swift forum so that Swift pick up on it :wink: allin you will find the Swift forum on the following link
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-56.html


----------



## neah (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi, have not used the forum before but were looking to see if anyone else has this problem, and it looks like you have.

We have a Kon Tiki 645 2007 model which has a very bad leak due to cracks in the roof. 

This was reported at the beginning of January to our dealer. We have been informed by Swift that they can have the van for repair w/c 17th March and it should take 4 weeks, unless we can't collect it, in which case it may be longer.

We were wondering why we had to wait such a long time for repairs but as we are obviously not alone with this problem perhaps thats why!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Leaking roof*

Hi Neah

Welcome to the forum and hopefully your troubles will soon be behind you.

Russell


----------



## neah (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi Russell
Thanks for the welcome and the quick response, Only wish Swift were as swift as you.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift*



neah said:


> Hi Russell
> Thanks for the welcome and the quick response, Only wish Swift were as swift as you.


Hi

Swift are members of the forum too. You could drop them a PM - their user name is SwiftGroup

Peter (Swift's boss), Kath (customer service manager), Andy (design team) are amongst the staff members that look at the forum.

Russell


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

neah said:


> Hi Russell
> Thanks for the welcome and the quick response, Only wish Swift were as swift as you.


Neah

Is March the date from Swift or from the dealer?

Put the same question as the Swift thread as instucted and see what they say. March is 3 mths off your warranty, is that being extended? Insist that it is increased by that amount IMO

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Leaky roof*



Briarose said:


> Hi Russell I was just going to suggest that the member posts in the Swift forum so that Swift pick up on it


Moved to Swift forum :wink:

Gerald


----------



## neah (Mar 20, 2007)

Steve

March was the date given by Swift. Thank you for the point on the warranty will ask about that.

Am I right in thinking that someone has posted this to the Swift forum for me?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

neah said:


> Am I right in thinking that someone has posted this to the Swift forum for me?


Yes, I moved it. Seems a more appropriate place for it to be, and followed Briarose's suggestion.

Gerald


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

neah said:


> Steve
> 
> March was the date given by Swift. Thank you for the point on the warranty will ask about that.
> 
> Am I right in thinking that someone has posted this to the Swift forum for me?


Neah, welcome

Yes one of the moderators has moved it to the Swift forum, and as this is the weekend, Swift may not pick it up until Monday.... thought Peter the boss was on here on Christmas Day answering emails....

Hopefully it will get sorted, and who knows maybe they will be able to do it quicker, it does seem an awful long way off for something that is rather worrying....I wonder what has caused it if others are also finding it.

Carol


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> neah said:
> 
> 
> > Am I right in thinking that someone has posted this to the Swift forum for me?
> ...


Our posts must have crossed, so sorry for repeating it.

Carol


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Neah
Your questions have been answered.
It seems a long time for Swift to sort it.
Peter or Kath will be on soon and clarify.
As I said IMO the warranty for the Roof should be extended by 3 mths IMO

Steve


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Allin
If you can send us a PM with your details and contact number Kath our customer services director will we will ring you tomorrow, thanks
Andy


----------



## neah (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi, Just wanted to say thanks for the help and guidance recieved in response to my winge. 
Our Kon Tiki is today on its way to Swift for repair.
A very big THANK YOU to the team at Swift for their quick response as well.


----------

